# turbo?



## nissanturboracer (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey everyone. I just got my baby, a bright red 2003 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V. Can't stop loving it! But i want more than 175 horses, so I'm getting an AEM air intake kit and i want a turbocharger, but i'm having trouble finding a good turbo for my ride. Any ideas? Thanks
Dave


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Welcome*

Before you buy that AEM and get NA mods. research the turbo first. If you do wind up going turbo those NA parts won't work anymore. 

Also, look about 5 posts down for an answer to this same question.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nissanturboracer said:


> *Hey everyone. I just got my baby, a bright red 2003 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V. Can't stop loving it! But i want more than 175 horses, so I'm getting an AEM air intake kit and i want a turbocharger, but i'm having trouble finding a good turbo for my ride. Any ideas? Thanks
> Dave *


yeah...be wary. stock internals aren't that strong.........and www.forcedinductionracing.com is the only one so far to make a turbo kit for your car.

before you go slap on a turbo.......do a lot of research on that engine........it is a very technical and quirky engine.

www.thevboard.com and www.b15sentra.net are good resources.........but follow this advice.........don't just join and ask about a turbo....search a little, and your questions will be answered.


----------

